# Pax music request?



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone. 

What do you do as far as pax request with music?
Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You are in a customer service job. This means you have 2 possible attitudes you can take:

1. Screw em! My car, my music, my driving, my temperature, etc. You will have things your way, but will get rated low more often and tipped less. Expect it, get used to it.

2. Yes sir, what station would you like? Suck it up, it's only 5-15 minutes at a time, part of the job, still better than standing behind a counter somewhere wearing a shirt with a logo on it. Better ratings, more tips, bring your complaints here instead of taking them out on the pax.

It all depends on your personality.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


How long was the ride? I would have played the music. Good call on the 1*


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

mountan said:


> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


One star and Isolde singing to death at level 11.


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

10 miles. I just started driving past 8pm. This pick up was at 9:30. Never have this type of problem during the day.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I play what they want. You don't know them or their lives. Maybe their life is in the shitter r n... Maybe they're happy for the first time in years and are really into it. Maybe your music just really sucked in their opinion. Would it kill you to humor someone, to be open minded and just go with the flow? ... Listening to what other people like can be interesting sometimes or it can reinforce why that's the biggest load of rubbish you've ever heard. I think that if you're going to start feeling like you have zero tolerance for something like that, it's time to turn off the app and go and chill somewhere. Maybe take a few days off even. Come back to it fresh and calm. That's just my opinion...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

If a rider asks you to turn it to a certain radio station then you do just it. Having to listen to a different radio station other then your own for 5-30 minutes is a minor inconvenience. I enjoy when a rider asks me to change station or ask for the aux cord. I mean to you not spend all day listening to your own music? Change of pace is nice. If I was the rider I would have 2 starred you as well for not having an open mind.


----------



## mountan (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't believe that. I am not here for their entertainment I am here for a safe, clean alternative to a cab. I can see your point, but I would never go to someone's work place and demand they play the music i want.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I think maybe customer service industry isn't for you. What music were you playing? I'm interested to know.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

I tell my pax if they dont like my music to put their headphones on. 
No..... seriously I do!!!
They find that hilarious & say what's on is good. 
You gotta have some fun with your pax. Being a jerk is not a good look!!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

mountan said:


> I don't believe that. I am not here for their entertainment I am here for a safe, clean alternative to a cab. I can see your point, but I would never go to someone's work place and demand they play the music i want.


Lol man do drivers really not understand how a customer service job works? I'm not saying bend over backwards but if a rider wants you to turn the station or turn up the A/C you just do it with no thought involved very simple.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> If a rider asks you to turn it to a certain radio station then you do just it. Having to listen to a different radio station other then your own for 5-30 minutes is a minor inconvenience. I enjoy when a rider asks me to change station or ask for the aux cord. I mean to you not spend all day listening to your own music? Change of pace is nice. If I was the rider I would have 2 starred you as well for not having an open mind.


I have been with Uber since 2014. I can only think of one time someone asked me to play music that did NOT out to be racist, misogynistic crap rap. OR some weird electronic rave crap.

People who want control of your radio listen to crap. They just do. Plus they want it at ear splitting volume. I no longer allow it.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

still new, only 170 rides so I would change the station for them, hoping for the tip that will likely never come. But in the end, I like all kinds of music so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Nahhh.....1 star me if you want over music...again...my "job" is to get you from point A -B safe... And maybe.a quick 2 or 3 % charge y to your phone...not provide you with a mint or gum because you didn't brush your nasty mouth, and it is not to provide you with a mid day snack...I'm going to make like maybe $3 once all things factored in for the short trips...soooo yeah.. No I won't play your music.. Because yeah... It is MY CAR.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol man do drivers really not understand how a customer service job works? I'm not saying bend over backwards but if a rider wants you to turn the station or turn up the A/C you just do it with no thought involved very simple.


I disagree I don't allow any blinking in my car too, or they can order another uber. My car my rules

This is my competition lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

mountan said:


> 10 miles. I just started driving past 8pm. This pick up was at 9:30. Never have this type of problem during the day.


Having a pax ask to play his favorite station is a "problem?"


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


When you work with in the service industry you should try to give the customer what they want. Keep it up and you will be out of a job.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

It blows my mind how impatient a lot of drivers are in a job that requires patience. Who cares if someone wants you to turn the radio station. Minor inconvenience that shouldn't be given a second thought. If you have a problem listening to someone else's music for 5-30 minutes then you probably shouldn't be driving.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

I only play Spotify. I play tons of different stuff (though not much from before 2000 or so)
If a pax (or anyone) asks for ANY specific radio station...on the radio, then there's a very high likelyhood that their taste in music is very bland, and they're going to be pretty boring music listeners (and not willing to try much new.) So I just ask what they would specifically like to hear and find a playlist on Spotify. This is way better than tuning to a radio station. Just click the top Spotify playlist and let them enjoy their music for a few minutes. 5 stars for you. 3 for them. Easy!


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Depend on how long the trip is I will decide to let them connect the aux cord or Bluetooth to play their own music.
Funny thing is they keep the volume up and I keep the volume down by pressing the volume button on the steering wheel. 
They think that there is something wrong with their phone )


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

mountan said:


> I don't believe that. I am not here for their entertainment I am here for a safe, clean alternative to a cab. I can see your point, but I would never go to someone's work place and demand they play the music i want.


You are way to close minded. Most of the people on this post is saying to just play the station. Why create this post if your not going to even consider the advice given. The people giving you advice probably have more experience then you. I would have pl a yed the station no big deal. Look up customer service and what it means. It certainly does n ot mean being resistful .i would also give u a 2


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

Only been doing this 5 days but my little script is typicially " Good evening afternoon yadayada whoever u are, Anything specific you'd like to listen to? " out of the 80 rides I've done this week only 3 have requested anything specific. Sitting at a cozy 4.95 **** u to the person who gave me the 4* D:


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Having a pax ask to play his favorite station is a "problem?"


Obviously you never turned a knob before


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Ten minutes with someone else's music might broaden your horizons, even if it's The Weeknd or Perry Como. Sure, you might end up suffering through 125 miles of Oldies (true story) one day but you have to learn to be a bit zen about it.

Once you've opened your vehicle to the public you have to become less territorial about it or you'll stress yourself to death over trivial crap like this.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I was really surprised by pax last night re: music.

Do you have an aux cord? Sure, as long as you don't play country music. (Even I have my tolerance limits)

Pax puts on the theme song from Frozen and two women are belting out the lyrics. Next they put on Bohemian Rhapsody and continued their karaoke.

No rap, nothing mysogenistic or violence focused, or anything I expected. Just entertainment!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


I would have ended the ride as soon as he said 2 Star. But really, you can't play the music he likes?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.


In the taxi business in the 1990's, the Yellow Cab dispatcher was the only choice. They could listen or not.


----------



## PhillyMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


. yes, listening to music is a nice perk of being an uber driver... but, you gotta agree with pax requests. I mean, i'm not stopping at mcdonalds for them lol but, if they want the radio or the aux cord, why not? How many of your pax request something specific? one out of 20? i think you can be a big boy and tolerate it.

could have been a 5 star rating and a tip. but you had to come off as an a-hole, so you got a bad rating and no tip.... all around, just stupid on your part.



mountan said:


> I don't believe that. I am not here for their entertainment I am here for a safe, clean alternative to a cab. I can see your point, but I would never go to someone's work place and demand they play the music i want.


well, you don't have any work without them coming to your workplace..... so, if you want to maximize earnings, lighten up a bit. you will get better ratings and more tips.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


I'll play what they want. It's no big deal. I can stand anything for an hour or more when they're paying and when it's no big deal for me to arrange it.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

I have let 1... and that will be the first... and last... play their shit music... when I first started driving I was thinking " what harm could it do and the customer is always right" ...35 minutes of "hip hop". " Ima shoot that *****".. "b1tch betta get on my d1ck if she knows whats up" "****** all gonna go down when the next ***** wear that crown" to recall some of the more memorable rhymes.. yeah... no...not gonna happen again...oh.. and that little C stole my new pack of gum I had just bought before picking her and her shit friend up....AND left her empty water bottle behind.

And yes.. I know what customer service is... my primary employment is Fire/EMS.

PhillyMatt...
I have stopped at McDs, Walmart, GameStop and even took a fella to the gun shop where he asked me to wait for him and I said sure will... I went inside and picked up 100 rounds of 5.56 62g green tips...just because...took the guy back to his house and got a $10 cash tip. So that was a win win for me... got paid to wait... got some shopping done while getting paid to wait. So why wouldnt you make a stop ac McDs.. and get paid to wait...but you will let them play their music... And no.. you do not have to agree with a pax request...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


2 stars?

I would have given you one star.

That's just rude.

Maybe he was trying to follow a game on a sports radio station.

I'm a few days behind and I'm not reading every post, but I'm sure you already got drilled.

What's the big deal?

My guess is this is probably why you can't hold a job somewhere else.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


What are you, some hard ass? If so, get a job as a prison guard or bouncer, driving people around is not for you.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

What I see is we are all doing a customer service job apart from not just only driving people from A to B.
If they don't demand me to speed, break road rules ... then music, water (I have water bottles in the trunk, used to leave it in the door pocket but adviced by other drivers not to indulge so no more), mints ( I chew gums anyway) are provided to customers as they wish.

And the Uber rating system can "kill" drivers when it comes to customer service. They are not happy then we are *&%$#@ up.
I don't care the rating as much as before but I do try my best to maintain 4.75 and above.
Happy driving mates


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One of the few times that I invoke "My Car/My Rules is over music.



Blatherskite said:


> Isolde singing to death at level 11.


Opera is one of the genres that I do not allow.



Alison Chains said:


> The Weeknd


Rap is another genre that I do not allow.



Mista T said:


> No rap, nothing mysogenistic or violence focused


That goes double for gangsta' rap.



I_Like_Spam said:


> In the taxi business in the 1990's, the Yellow Cab dispatcher was the only choice. They could listen or not.


That is the only radio that D.C. cab regulations allow you to play without securing the active consent of the passenger. I much prefer the radio dispatch to the satellite/computer/digital/GPS call assignment. Ownership prefers the latter.



Tars Tarkas said:


> I can stand anything for an hour or more when they're paying *a 5X surge* and when it's no big deal for me to arrange it.


FIFY


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?



Tell your pax that you are your own boss and you don't take order, only give out order.​
Let him know that you don't lick asses like many drivers do.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Italianrick said:


> You are way to close minded. Most of the people on this post is saying to just play the station. Why create this post if your not going to even consider the advice given. The people giving you advice probably have more experience then you. I would have pl a yed the station no big deal. Look up customer service and what it means. It certainly does n ot mean being resistful .i would also give u a 2


"Someone asking questions but uninterested in answers"


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I would say "sure, I can set Pandora to shuffle the artist you choose", have them tell me the artist and then hopefully it's good
If it sucks, it was only 5-30 mins aways and I can move on w/ my day.
If they ask for AUX cord, well the answer to that is no.
If they ask if I have bluetooth they can tie their phone into, the answer to that is also know as I dont know how to program it in my car, it was done for me at the dealership.

It's about being flexible w/o being a total tool.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

If requested I would change the station. I do play Spotify through the app, and I have it on shuffle. I have selected all but hip hop genres because too many songs are filthy disgusting trash.
So you'll hear any thing from Allman Bros to Beethoven, with country, salsa, reggae, dixieland or ? tossed in.
On the positive side, pax may introduce me to a new genre...


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Some of the comments on threads like this give me great confidence that, no matter how many new drivers Uber hires, I will do just fine.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I tell them I have the Dead or Phish.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ms. Collette said:


> I tell them I have the Dead or Phish.


One of my brother cab drivers used to burn incense in his cab and play Barry White to get the passengers in a proper mood.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Lol. I was thinking about getting a mini lava lamp so they know the music is part of the experience.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


WTF, just play what they want to hear, what's the problem? However, I do ask riders not to play hip hop with offensive language, it's like "hey, I'm old, please have some consideration for a senior citizen" and they usually understand.

I subscribe to Sirius XM, way better than terrestrial radio.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

Funny how everyone on here says to change the station, we are a customer service job. Do you guys go to the grocery store and ask to play your music while you're shopping?

For me, most PAX have never asked to change the station. I don't have an aux cord and if you want to link to my cars BT, it has to be in park. And will tell PAX, if you want to connect we have to pull over. Most will say no that's fine. If they are nice about it, sure I will try to accommodate. If they are a tool about it, then the "my car, my rules, my music" goes into effect. Any lip and they can find another driver.

Over 3,000 rides, 4.95 rating. I'm not worried.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Mista T said:


> You are in a customer service job. This means you have 2 possible attitudes you can take:
> 
> 1. Screw em! My car, my music, my driving, my temperature, etc. You will have things your way, but will get rated low more often and tipped less. Expect it, get used to it.
> 
> ...


Yes we are in the customer service business not the limo or black car business. The service we provide is a safe ride from point A to point B at a low fare period! We are not in the DJ or pamper the rider service business. Good customer service is not slavery it is providing the service the customer is paying for. They are paying for the ride not the music not water not mints. 
I play a very neutral classic rock station at a low volume in my car. The only time I will consider changing it is for possibly a news or weather station if the PAx asks nicely. Like, "can you change to a sports station I want to catch the score of..." or "Do you mind putting the Bruins game on?" I do get a lot of entitled college students and millennial that ask to change the radio because they think for a $4 fare they bought me and not just my radio but my car. I always politely decline. If they threaten me with a low rating to get their way. I suggest they check my profile and look at my 1500 5 star ratings and my 4.94 rating. I then give them a lesson in math and point out to them that a single 1 star rating is not going to hurt my numbers at all however on the other hand with their couple of hundred rides or less me giving them a 1 star will impact their rating greatly. I then tell them they are free to rate me as they choose. That usually changes their attitude very quickly. Unless they have beer balls, which will force me to pull over and let them out right away. End of story. Drivers need to stop buying into the Uber and Lyft bs about kissing pax butts to get better ratings that is all balony. Be polite courteous and get them to their destination safely, that is what gets 5 star ratings.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

In over 5k trips have never had pax mention giving less than 5 stars. First time one does (if ever) Ride is over...that is just tacky.

As for OP not going with pax request, he missed out on what could have been a fun time


----------



## Travis Bickle Uber (Dec 30, 2016)

I've spent time making two 100+ song playlists. One is 60s/70s/80s all different artists. Anything from Motown to Black Sabbath to Zeppelin to Joplin etc. My other playlist is 90s/00s/current hiphop party music. All songs are stuff I enjoy. I've made sure there is something for everyone on there. I drive on Friday and Saturday and I get at least one PAX/night tip me based on the quality of my playlists. I get 4-6 people asking me what radio station it is and going out of their way to say they love the music. I get tipped and 5* for my music and it is all music I want to listen to. It makes a difference in your rating and your tip money to do this. If neither of those are important to you then dont worry.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

I usually have my own music playing: blues; jazz; older rock; classics; soul, a little country, etc. and often get compliments and good conversations. And I offer the pax their choice of radio stations anyways. They usually stick with the play list. I want the pax to relax and enjoy the ride and they usually do. The aux cord is in use for my music and have never been asked to set up the bluetooth, thankfully (I'd have to pullover and look at the owners manual).


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> WTF, just play what they want to hear, what's the problem? However, I do ask riders not to play hip hop with offensive language, it's like "hey, I'm old, please have some consideration for a senior citizen" and they usually understand.
> 
> I subscribe to Sirius XM, way better than terrestrial radio.


Had a long trip the other day. So...I'm old and white, my pax was neither. I knew the trip was gonna be a long one cause of traffic so I told her I would play what she liked. She said she liked hip hop so turned on SiriusXM HipHop Nation.

OMG. I'm no prude and I love cursing but I was embarrassed by the words they were using. 45 minutes of listening to and learning new words for female body parts.

However, at the end of the day I got $5 tip and an compliment that said 'she's a very nice lady'.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UluValea said:


> Funny how everyone on here says to change the station, we are a customer service job. Do you guys go to the grocery store and ask to play your music while your shopping?
> 
> For me, most PAX have never asked to change the station. I don't have an aux cord and if you want to link to my cars BT, it has to be in park. And will tell PAX, if you want to connect we have to pull over. Most will say no that's fine. If they are nice about it, sure I will try to accommodate. If they are a tool about it, then the "my car, my rules, my music" goes into effect. Any lip and they can find another driver.
> 
> Over 3,000 rides, 4.95 rating. I'm not worried.


I don't disagree with you, but your grocery store analogy doesn't quite work. there are a lot of other people who shop in the grocery stores as well, and obviously they can't put on a radio station that's going please every person at the same time. In the car, unless it's a pool ride, it's the same party.

I don't let them link up to my car for anything other than charging. I don't carry an iPhone charger, since I don't have an iPhone. When I first started, I was driving rental cars, and once I let them use and aux cord and somehow I ended up with all of their phones crap on the radio. Since it was rental, all I had to do was pretty much dumped it all and go back to factory reset, but I don't want to do that on my own car now.


----------



## bottlerocket1975 (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow! The original poster is a fool! If you're in this to make money, you can accomodate listener requests for music without losing your sanity. First, I do NOT have an aux cord. I actually used to have one, but I ditched it. Having an aux cord led to college kids with horrible taste in music (really bad EDM and modern rap music)) playing music that they then think they have the right to turn up way too loud. Instead, I tell passengers with music requests that I have music in most every style, and I'd be more than happy to play something they like. Last night I had an aux cord request, and when I said no, I easily found them something they liked (The Rolling Stones). 

I'm fortunate that my vehicle has a usb imput that I have 32 gb of music plugged into. But, the Uber app also has the Pandora option, and as others have said, there are lots of other options like Spotify and Amazon Music. 

Of all the compliment badges I have, the great music one is by far my highest one. You have to know your passengers a little bit, and have options that will meet needs, but that you can stand. If passengers want hiphop, I have some classics I love, tha are generally are ALWAYS a hit - 2Pac Greatest Hits or Jay-Z's the Blueprint.. If I have a group of ladies in their forties coming home from a girls night out at the bar, I'll throw on a fun eighties mix, and they'll all be singing along at the top of their lungs in the car. If I have ******y college bros, I'll put in Eminem's Curtain Call (Greatest Hits), which actually kind of sucks because they all think they have to rap along, and do a horrible job, but it's fun anyway. Most of the time, I just trust that I have good taste and music and know when to play something, and NOT to play something.


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow. This thread really embodies "Different Strokes for Different Folks", huh?

I'm with the music heads here. I would probably not be driving if not for my music filling the spaces in my Uber-life - and for the enjoyment of sharing my range of music tastes with many of the riders I carry - and listening to theirs. I have Spotify in my car (...had Pandora too, was sad to see it close in Oz) and have over 70 public and private playlists that hardly cover my musical tastes, and are set up for everyone, from the kids I carry to the baby boomers like me. (And I listen 24-7... driving, eating,sleeping,walking the dog ... ad infinitum)

This:









was only because of a great conversation with a rider (Aussie guy, late 40s...) who goes to Bluesfest in Byron Bay (as I do) and we both ended the ride with a list of music suggestions that the other had not heard.
And I hear you, bottlerocket1975 : When you have them singing along with your music you know you've made them feel good and enjoy the ride, and the good rating invariably follows... but that's not even what it's about for me. I think it feeds my inner-frustrated-DJ 

And sure, I give them an aux cord if they want it (rarely) - and if I find their music interesting I'll hit record on my i30 stereo unit. Picked up some gems, like with a 3am drive carrying a fearsome giant who was doing an ...ummm ... chemical pickup? .... and turned out to be a lovely guy who introduced me to some amazing rap out of the Western Suburbs of Melbourne.

It's all cool.

LH


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Lol all of you sound like old southern racists....

"That hip hop with that bad language!"

Lol shut up n get over yourselves

I play my own music...i dont give a flying food what you want to hear...if there is a problem with me doing that OH WELL.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

So is this a rideshare business or a taxi service? I've never heard of someone telling a taxi cab what kind of music to put, so why expect so much better service?


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> still new, only 170 rides so I would change the station for them, hoping for the tip that will likely never come. But in the end, I like all kinds of music so it doesn't really matter to me.


I've actually never had anyone request any particular music or even music at all.


----------



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't drive that often but I've only had one request for the AUX cable. I was still new at the time and I let them use it. It wasn't too bad but I don't allow it any more. I'll also never allow anyone to connect to my Bluetooth. I don't get many requests for music preferences so I'm not sure how I would handle a radio station request. I usually keep my radio on the local top 40 station at a low volume and that seems to please 99% of my riders. Maybe my attitude would be different if this was my sole source of income but it isn't.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

mountan said:


> 10 miles. I just started driving past 8pm. This pick up was at 9:30. Never have this type of problem during the day.


Radio broken.... Get out of my car!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> So is this a rideshare business or a taxi service? I've never heard of someone telling a taxi cab what kind of music to put, so why expect so much better service?


And theyre paying less for us but want more for what reason smh


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The music thing is just a nice amenity that we can offer.

When you go to a grocery store you are there to buy groceries. What makes you think you should get heat or AC in the store? What makes you think they should provide a clean restroom for customers? Why should they offer a tissue if your nose is runny? It's called customer service, and they don't get tips for any of that. Prices are lower than a mini mart, and you expect those things also? How entitled!

I understand they are different, but I'm trying to make a point. The cost and annoyance of someone else's music is almost zero. Focus on things that actually ruin your bottom line instead, like wasted drive thru time at base pay.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Wow, so much bad advice here.
"He said 2 star for you" * is a person threatening your job*.
Such persons _do not_ get a ride whatsoever. 
End the trip without moving, selecting "Do Not Charge Rider" and tell the rider this ride is not happening. 
Do not be bullied. Say nothing more than "Please exit my vehicle."



UberGsNp said:


> Only been doing this 5 days but my little script is typicially " Good evening afternoon yadayada whoever u are, Anything specific you'd like to listen to? " out of the 80 rides I've done this week only 3 have requested anything specific. Sitting at a cozy 4.95 **** u to the person who gave me the 4* D:


Knock it off. Most daily riders hate kiss-a*ss drivers that ask about music, water, routes, AC/Heat... just drive. Never look at your ratings as only 1 out of 3 rate you.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Have you tried the Toilet Flushing Sounds genre on Pandora?


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

You can listen to this VULGAR MUSIC OR YOU CAN GTFO ur choice


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Jaackil said:


> Yes we are in the customer service business not the limo or black car business. The service we provide is a safe ride from point A to point B at a low fare period! We are not in the DJ or pamper the rider service business. Good customer service is not slavery it is providing the service the customer is paying for. They are paying for the ride not the music not water not mints.
> I play a very neutral classic rock station at a low volume in my car. The only time I will consider changing it is for possibly a news or weather station if the PAx asks nicely. Like, "can you change to a sports station I want to catch the score of..." or "Do you mind putting the Bruins game on?" I do get a lot of entitled college students and millennial that ask to change the radio because they think for a $4 fare they bought me and not just my radio but my car. I always politely decline. If they threaten me with a low rating to get their way. I suggest they check my profile and look at my 1500 5 star ratings and my 4.94 rating. I then give them a lesson in math and point out to them that a single 1 star rating is not going to hurt my numbers at all however on the other hand with their couple of hundred rides or less me giving them a 1 star will impact their rating greatly. I then tell them they are free to rate me as they choose. That usually changes their attitude very quickly. Unless they have beer balls, which will force me to pull over and let them out right away. End of story. Drivers need to stop buying into the Uber and Lyft bs about kissing pax butts to get better ratings that is all balony. Be polite courteous and get them to their destination safely, that is what gets 5 star ratings.


But Uber told us that when we ride with Uber, we get free water, free mints, free gums, free charger, free aux cable and tips are included in the fare.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I know I am in the minority, but I keep an aux cord handy. I tell the passengers I have one rule for its use, though, and that is they must sing along with whatever they play. There has been many horrible karaoke sessions in my car, but pax genuinely love it and leave my car in a better mood while giving more tips.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Who cares about ratings? Ratings don't pay you. And why would you cancel a ride just to avoid a negative rating? Money is money. Your time is valuable. If they are than rude, then ok kick them out, but still get paid. I've kicked out two passengers before and still got paid. 
And another note, do you think passengers really care about their ratings? I think not. So why should you?


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Coca-Cola said:


> But Uber told us that when we ride with Uber, we get free water, free mints, free gums, free charger, free aux cable and tips are included in the fare.


it kinda sounds like Uber is ran by a bunch of Democrats... FREE EVERYTHING... someone else will pay for it.

"free" sh1t...cuts into my money...I am the guy that pays for it. NOTHING in life is "free" someone somewhere has paid for your "free" sh1t


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

AM sports radio is always a classy choice. Never had one complaint. Get a nice Line-In mixer and when they ask to play their music then it usually matches up well with the sportscasters.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jlong105 said:


> I know I am in the minority, but I keep an aux cord handy. I tell the passengers I have one rule for its use, though, and that is they must sing along with whatever they play. There has been many horrible karaoke sessions in my car, but pax genuinely love it and leave my car in a better mood while giving more tips.


Your in Indiana...

Lord I can't go back there...8>)

Rakos


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Talcire said:


> Wow, so much bad advice here.
> "He said 2 star for you" * is a person threatening your job*.
> Such persons _do not_ get a ride whatsoever.
> End the trip without moving, selecting "Do Not Charge Rider" and tell the rider this ride is not happening.
> ...


First of all, do you really think the PAX jumped in the car and his first words uttered were "turn to station to XYZ?" Of course not, the trip probably got started by a couple of minutes before asking about the station so it's unrealistic to assume you can catch this type of behavior before starting the trip and thus before the pax can rate you.

Agree with others. It is a customer service job. Sometimes I think a few of the drivers have oppositional defiance disorder (ODD) and if one person asks the smallest request in the nicest way, it sends them over the edge to do the absolute opposite. While we do sometimes have a thankless job, we also have customers that are nice and appreciative. It's like a box of chocolates I guess. Changing a station takes only a second.

What I do mind though is someone asking me to pair their phone with my bluetoooth for their 7-10 minute ride. Did I like it, NO, did I say "HELL NO THIS IS MY **** CAR, DUMBASS!" Of course not, I paired the device and then gave him 4-stars. If I were taking him to the airport an hour or so away, then his request would have been reasonable.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't even allow...

My wife to pair her phone...

And she is the same with her car...

Who really does this...

Ever heard of hacking...???

Rakos


----------



## SoFlo (Feb 18, 2017)

I can't understand why drivers have to be so combative when asked if they can change the radio station. By not changing the station, you are forfeiting any chance (however small it may be) of a tip. There is also a chance of a low rating, which doesn't matter much if you have enough rides.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If I know the song I will sing it.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm pretty flexible unless they wanna take over my radio...I'll dial up any station they want, or play it if I have it on .mp3, but I'm not giving you an aux. cord and a volume control - that's annoying and 100% of the time they put on putrid ghetto crap.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Your in Indiana...
> 
> Lord I can't go back there...8>)
> 
> ...


Bad experience?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jlong105 said:


> Bad experience?


Not yet...

Butt... I'm still alive...8>)

Rakos


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

If it is a really short trip, I usually don’t ask their preference. On longer trips, I ask if they want a certain station or channel. 90% say they don’t care what I play.


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


As soon as he said that is a TWO star for you I would have pulled over to safe place, cancel ride and tell the passenger BYE FELICIA!



RideshareDude said:


> As soon as he said that is a TWO star for you I would have pulled over to safe place, cancel ride and tell the passenger BYE FELICIA!


Giving an attitude to me is not wise and will result in an ejection from my vehicle. However, I would have changed the station for the passenger


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

It’s U/L’s fault we hate pax and everything they do by paying crap wages. You get what you pay for. Happy driver, happy pax. Too bad U/L can’t understand this.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you. For that he earned only the second 1 star I have given someone.
> 
> What do you do as far as pax request with music?
> Would you send a note to driver support for this rider?


With that attitude you're going to get deactivated and then complain about it on here. Good luck lol.


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

Talcire said:


> Wow, so much bad advice here.
> "He said 2 star for you" * is a person threatening your job*.
> Such persons _do not_ get a ride whatsoever.
> End the trip without moving, selecting "Do Not Charge Rider" and tell the rider this ride is not happening.
> ...


Didn't realize asking someone their music preference was being kiss ass. Literally the only thing I ask. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> With that attitude you're going to get deactivated and then complain about it on here. Good luck lol.


Deactivated for what? I wouldve stopped the ride, asked rider to exit vehicle and reported them immediately.

Play whatever music you want, you dont ask a taxi for access to bluetooth to play music so whats up with all the extra when pax using uber/lyft....


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Shakur said:


> Deactivated for what? I wouldve stopped the ride, asked rider to exit vehicle and reported them immediately.
> 
> Play whatever music you want, you dont ask a taxi for access to bluetooth to play music so whats up with all the extra when pax using uber/lyft....


Don't you remember...

Uncle Travis wants to be a cut above...

Or did I read the wrong pamplet....8>O

Uber means over and above...

Maybe I didn't understand...

The prime directive.....???

Rakos


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You're not a DJ nor are you paid as well as one. 

I don't fill song requests but I will let your azz out. Maybe the next driver will make believe that he's Kid Capri & grant your musical wishes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mountan said:


> Pax got in my car and asked me to play some station he wanted. I said no that i play what i enjoy. He said 2 star for you.


"Let's make it a 1 star. Get out."



CJfrom619 said:


> It blows my mind how impatient a lot of drivers are in a job that requires patience. Who cares if someone wants you to turn the radio station. Minor inconvenience that shouldn't be given a second thought. If you have a problem listening to someone else's music for 5-30 minutes then you probably shouldn't be driving.


I shouldn't be driving, that's for sure.


----------

